# 500 Series Passenger Cars



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently picked up a four-passenger car set with the #500, 502,503 and a 601. All in relative good shape. First question...I'm having trouble find a AF 501 on ebay, craigslist, trainz auctions. Are they that scarce?? 

Second question...some of the link couplers are broken or missing. Would you recommend replacement of the link, or converting to knuckle couplers. 

Last questions...which diesel engine would you recommend at the puller for this group. Did it come in a set originally and if so what was the engine.

Thanks in advance...

Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I am not familiar with 500 series passenger cars -- then again, I'm into Flyer S-Scale. Perhaps they are Flyer O-Scale??


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...they are S-scale and listed in the 2013 Greenberg's guide.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm partial to the link trucks, so I say find a 405 in good shape for a match.

How's the paint on your bodies? Are they the shiny or the satin finish?

If refinishing them, you could also go the 360 route. I also see link trucks on auction from time to time, so if you had another diesel...

lots of options. Of course,


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> I recently picked up a four-passenger car set with the #500, 502,503 and a 601...First question...I'm having trouble find a AF 501...


I think that 601 is a 501. I can't find a 601 passenger car anywhere?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice grab.. These cars are scarce and the price reflects that. To keep their value, I would replace the link couplers with ORIGINAL flyer link couplers. Sure there's repo couplers out there, but they would be more collectable with originals and worth more. You're looking at about $1500-$2000 bucks for the set of 4, in really nice shape.And that should be a 501, not 601.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Like Flyernut says, they must be scarce. The price in the Greenberg Guide certainly reflects that.

Oh, and by the way, I was mistaken. Turns out they are S-Scale as stated. Here is another reason I am a member here -- to learn...while trying to keep my foot out of my mouth. Thanks for the lesson guys.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a website provided by Robert Graves that shows these classics in his gallery....

http://www.thegilbertgallery.org/Passenger Gallery/Streamliner_50x_series.html

Quite rare pieces....now I want some!!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nuttin...thanks for the site. I have it bookmarked but didn't research far enough. I already have a 282...so now on the hunt for a 405 silver streak!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Please do us a favor and post some pics of those 500 series coaches....I need something to drool over this weekend.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> ...I also see link trucks on auction from time to time, so if you had another diesel...


Like this one - only a few hours left right now though.


----------

